# Flaming Gorge



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good couple of trips to the gorge this year. We threw all the big ones back to fight another day. My wife caught the best one arround 30 lbs. My youngest caught the next two good ones 20 or so and 10 plus. Several limits of kokanee were also caught. Last photos are of a few dishes I cooked up with vegetables from our garden.



























































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Good Job!*

O M G! Nice; VERY nice. We're getting some nice kokes this year and a few pups, but haven't quite mastered getting into the big ones yet. But we'll keep trying. :mrgreen:


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Wow great pics! thanks for posting. Hopefully We can get down there at least once this year. Looks like you had a fabulous trip.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Those look like some great fish! Nice work


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Outstanding! I have trouble just catching a fish. And there your girls are, catching fish like champs AND keeping you out of trouble at the same time. That's impressive!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Heck I haven't caught a lake trout over 5 lbs in probably 8 years. I want one over 30 for the wall and cant get one. First time my wife actually fishes for them she catches one and puts it back. Sometimes it better to be lucky then good I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy cow! That picture of your wife's laker! I've never come close to one that big. Who's the ****(hen)-of-the-walk now!?
Good work Buckmaster family.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> Heck I haven't caught a lake trout over 5 lbs in probably 8 years. I want one over 30 for the wall and cant get one. First time my wife actually fishes for them she catches one and puts it back. Sometimes it better to be lucky then good I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


That's usually how it goes for me too. My wife didn't grow up fishing and as we were dating/after we were married she has turned into quite the fisher. Something about the woman charm I guess.


----------

